# Device Object Push service not available or busy



## solution.sap.pp (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Experts
I am unable to execute BlueTooth transfer from Windows 8 to I Pad 4. Both the devices are now connected. However when I try sending a file from Laptop to I Pad 4, I get the following remark. Device Object Push service not available or busy. Please guide me to rectify this error. 
Thanks in advance 
Ayaz A Khan


----------

